# Trump: Iran paid for missiles used to target US soldiers with money released by Obama



## Scamp (Jan 8, 2020)

Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration

President Trump took direct aim at former President Barack Obama on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.

“The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” Trump said from the White House, referring to settlement money the U.S. paid to Iran in 2016...


----------



## theHawk (Jan 8, 2020)

We should be able to charge the Hussein with treason.  Dems have made it clear we can charge former Presidents.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> 
> President Trump took direct aim at former President Barack Obama on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.
> 
> “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” Trump said from the White House, referring to settlement money the U.S. paid to Iran in 2016...



That seems unlikely, but possible.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Does Trump have a receipt?


----------



## George Elder (Jan 8, 2020)

*How can anyone believe a single word Trump says? I think he went over the 10,000 lie mark last month, but the long and short of it is that he is not to be trusted. Here is a simple test for a simple Con-dumb mind. Prove Obama paid for those missiles or STFU. *


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Does Trump have a receipt?



Does it matter? That we would release that money to a country that we know is a major sponsor of terrorism was a huge blunder by the last administration and shows how incredibly naive those people were.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Does Trump have a receipt?





rightwinger said:


> Does Trump have a receipt?


Won't see it til Obama opens his Presidential Library.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Does Trump have a receipt?
> ...


Does it matter?

If missiles are a priority to Iran, they would find the money anyway
Trump is trying to shift the blame for his inept foreign policy to Obama


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Does Trump have a receipt?
> ...


LOL

You can fit the Trump Presidential Library into a suitcase


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes, to anybody who is not a complete imbecile it absolutely matters


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 8, 2020)

George Elder said:


> *How can anyone believe a single word Trump says? I think he went over the 10,000 lie mark last month, but the long and short of it is that he is not to be trusted. Here is a simple test for a simple Con-dumb mind. Prove Obama paid for those missiles or STFU. *





George Elder said:


> Prove Obama paid for those missiles or STFU.



Nobody said Obama paid for them.

They said they were paid for with the money Obama released


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 8, 2020)

this girl is good with political satire.

Anita's Hall of Social Justice & Intersectional Feminism

Shocked, disgusted and horrified. I'm literally shaking over this.

People, Trump has gone one step further than genocide, now he's even ordering people that disagree with him to be executed. We need to deconstruct what's happened.

General Qassem Soleimani was a peaceful family man, and was compassionate toward transgender people in Iran and this is a well known fact there. Soleimani and the Ayatollah Supreme leader of Iran Ali Khameneii are/were both ahead of their times, again proving Islam is a feminist religion, let me explain:

Few people know this, but in Iran, if two men are suspected of having sex one of them must get a sex change done and become a woman and then after undergoing gender realignment surgery their partnership is recognized by Islamic religious authority and they are happily married. ​


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



and 90% of Obamas will be bleachers and a B-Ball court.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 8, 2020)

Does that mean we can arrest Obama for treason??

Reagan may have dodged a bullet -- but at least we can take down Obama!!

#MAGA #BLEXIT


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

George Elder said:


> How can anyone believe a single word Trump says? I think he went over the 10,000 lie mark last month, but the long and short of it is that he is not to be trusted. Here is a simple test for a simple Con-dumb mind. Prove Obama paid for those missiles or STFU.


Hey, stupid newbie! Obama flew a special flight into Iran with several pallets filled with cash, as specified by Soleimani.
About $1.8 billion dollars.
Just like with Planned Parenthood, money is fungible and Iran didn't have to set some of the Obama cash away at that exact point in time in order to lay away some missiles for firing at a later date.

Now pay attention, monkey brains....IF Iran didn't buy missiles with that cash it certainly freed up money, in principle, within Iran so those missiles could be bought later on.

Have your special needs teacher draw a diagram for you. And look up the word "fungible".


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



How does anyone know where the money was spent?  It could just as easily be spent on feeding the hungry

Obama offered Iran a path back to solvency. Stop your military escalation, abandon your nuclear program and we will give you back your own money and reduce sanctions

Iran WAS complying with that deal as affirmed by not only Russia, China, UK, France, Germany......but also US inspectors

Trump botched the deal and has brought us to the brink of conflict


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




What is the matter with the Trump Foreign Policy now?

We didn't lose one man in last night's attack.  And we were able to dispatch some of the worst Evildoers in Human History.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 8, 2020)

_POINTING THE FINGER_
*Trump: Iran paid for missiles used to target US soldiers with money released by Obama*

Sometimes the truth stings like a bit@h.......


_President Trump__ took direct aim at former President __Barack Obama__ on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.

“The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration”

“Iran's hostilities substantially increased after the foolish Iran nuclear deal was signed in 2013, and they were given $150 billion, not to mention $1.8 billion in cash. Instead of saying thank you to the United States, they chanted 'Death to America. In fact, the day the deal was signed they  chanted 'Death To America'"

"Iran went on a “terrorist spree” with that money “and created hell in Yemen, Syria, Lebanon, Afghanistan and Iraq.” It was with that money that the missiles fired late Tuesday were funded"._

Iran  may have targeted US troops in Iraq last night...but those missiles only managed to hit* Barry*...




Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration

.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> George Elder said:
> 
> 
> > *How can anyone believe a single word Trump says? I think he went over the 10,000 lie mark last month, but the long and short of it is that he is not to be trusted. Here is a simple test for a simple Con-dumb mind. Prove Obama paid for those missiles or STFU. *
> ...


How do you know how the missiles were paid for or that Iran would not have 12 missiles if not for that money?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




How is it President Trump's "fault" that Iran decided to abandon the deal they had with other nations?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> 
> President Trump took direct aim at former President Barack Obama on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.
> 
> “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” Trump said from the White House, referring to settlement money the U.S. paid to Iran in 2016...


Makes you realize, once again, what a sap Obama was.

This is where the hate comes from.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


So can we leave Iraq now??

Or do we need to stay 50 more years because of how dangerous it is in Iraq or something??

Why can't trump just say hey -- I beat terrorism -- and bring the troops home??

You dic suckers would go along with it anyway -- so whats the hold up??


----------



## Meathead (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> How do you know how the missiles were paid for or that Iran would not have 12 missiles if not for that money?


It;s kinda like asking if a crack whore paid for her crack from welfare or blow jobs.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


What twisted logic 

Iran was in compliance
Trump welched on the deal


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know how the missiles were paid for or that Iran would not have 12 missiles if not for that money?
> ...



You would know more about that than me


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


from the crack whore's point of view


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 8, 2020)

I think Tehran is where Ted Cruz's dad went after he off'ed JFK too.

Those anti-American Bastards.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Trump didn't make the deal in the first place, it is impossible to "welch" on a deal that you aren't a party to.

Believe me, this was not a deal that Trump would have had any part of, but he is always open to negotiating his own deal


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 8, 2020)

Barry's gotta be pissed......


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Right now, Iran is still a clear and present danger in the area, and America is close friends with tremendous allies like the Land of Israel and the fantastic Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


The United States made the deal
Iran held up their end of the bargain, the US did not

Trump said he would negotiate a better deal
Where is it?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 8, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Does Trump have a receipt?
> ...



It was no blunder.  It was intentional.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


At the moment you are seeing it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


How is taking a stable situation and bringing us on the brink of war a better deal?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It wasn't "stable" at all.   Iran whacked a contractor, attacked our embassy, threatened the tremendous emirate of Dubai, attacked our naval ships under Obama.

Iran needs to get their shit together , and Trump is doing his duty by setting limits for them.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> 
> President Trump took direct aim at former President Barack Obama on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.
> 
> “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” Trump said from the White House, referring to settlement money the U.S. paid to Iran in 2016...


The divider n chief, just can't help himself.....  

I guess Trump's sanctions on IRAN from a year or two ago, didn't prevent them from buying weapons from Russia etc?  Interesting...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 8, 2020)

Barry helping members  of the military get killed
His dream of fundamental transformation.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


How is that peace deal with North Korea working out??

Do you think he can pull off a similar peace deal with Iran?

Or is the Iranian prime minister not as adorable as Little Kim??


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 8, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Still too young for pre school???


----------



## theHawk (Jan 8, 2020)

George Elder said:


> *How can anyone believe a single word Trump says? I think he went over the 10,000 lie mark last month, but the long and short of it is that he is not to be trusted. Here is a simple test for a simple Con-dumb mind. Prove Obama paid for those missiles or STFU. *


Yea, I’m sure all that $150 BILLION went to upgrading their bathrooms or to humanitarian efforts.   Stupid fucks.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 8, 2020)

Valerie Jarrett!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


It was stable and Iran was complying until Trump backed out and reinstituted sanctions

Why did Trump back out?
He wanted to destroy Obama’s legacy


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Killing of Americans and causing terror around the world does not equal a stable situation.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> How does anyone know where the money was spent? It could just as easily be spent on feeding the hungry
> 
> Obama offered Iran a path back to solvency. Stop your military escalation, abandon your nuclear program and we will give you back your own money and reduce sanctions
> 
> ...


You run your mouth constantly and are wrong almost every single time. Amazing.
You are very, very wrong if you think Obama demanded Iran abandon their nuclear program. Quite the opposite.
But you are stupid. How would you know?

Obama simply demanded that Iran abandon building an atomic bomb while he helped foster and nurture the Iranian nuclear program in general and in fifteen years, after their nuclear program is reestablished, they would have no prohibitions at all
about nuclear WMD's. 
"Under the deal, Tehran would reduce the number of centrifuges to 5,000 at the Natanz uranium plant – half the current number. Nationwide, the number of centrifuges would reduce from 19,000 to 6,000. The enrichment levels would be brought down to 3.7%, which was much lower than the 90% needed to make a bomb. The stockpile for the low-enrichment uranium would be capped to 300 kilograms for the next 15 years, down from the present 10,000 kilograms."

Iran's nuclear deal starts to end after 10 years, not 15 years

Many say Iran could have their bomb even sooner, under Obama deal. The point is Iran was never asked to abandon their nuclear ambitions. Wake up, you dumb fuck!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> 
> President Trump took direct aim at former President Barack Obama on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.
> 
> “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” Trump said from the White House, referring to settlement money the U.S. paid to Iran in 2016...



Nothing was 'given' to Iran. It already was Iran's money.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 8, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Nothing was 'given' to Iran. It already was Iran's money.


And that money was frozen due to Iran's bellicose, lawless and violent behavior. To simply unfreeze Iran's money and hand it back to them on a silver tray (in specifically requested European denominations...the easier to buy weapons on the open market with) was unconscionable and an act of treachery from a president who couldn't do enough to help the mullahs of Iran.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 8, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing was 'given' to Iran. It already was Iran's money.
> ...



So, theft is totally legal. Totally cool.


----------



## skews13 (Jan 8, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Does Trump have a receipt?
> ...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 8, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


Got to bat for the bad guys
Lib 101


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Pic of barry's new library.....


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> 
> President Trump took direct aim at former President Barack Obama on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.
> 
> “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” Trump said from the White House, referring to settlement money the U.S. paid to Iran in 2016...


Unprovable and likely false.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  Oh really? Barry's plan sucked donkey balls and the left wing US news agrees.
https://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2015/04/27/10-ways-obamas-iran-nuclear-agreement-fails


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 8, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...



Yes, when you have no real argument, resort to labelling anyone critical of your position as a 'bad guy'. Loser speak. I get it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Trump is putting the blame squarely where it belongs

$150 billion was a godsend to the crazy mullahs in iran

and they have funded terrorism all over the world since


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> ...


Trump screwed the pooch in Iran

Now he wants to blame Obama


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




But the good news is that we have a chance to straighten it out, and get Iran back on the straight and/or narrow.

All we have to do is to reelect President Trump and these miscreant nations will see there is no future in the Axis of Evil as it now is.

MAOEGA.     Make Axis of Evil Great Again.


Of course if the libs win,  Sleepy Joe can just deliver pallets of cash to them again.   We can see how well that stopped evil.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Guess so.....It was their money after all
Obama gave them back their money on the condition they abandoned their nuclear program

Trump let them keep the money and restart their nuclear program


----------



## bullwinkle (Jan 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> 
> President Trump took direct aim at former President Barack Obama on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.
> 
> “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” Trump said from the White House, referring to settlement money the U.S. paid to Iran in 2016...


Son of a gun!  Iran had no missiles until Obama released their frozen funds?  Amazing what Trumpbots will believe!


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Scamp said:
> ...




How is whacking a terrorist, after the Iranian Mullahs whacked a contractor considered to be "bad behavior"?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Obama just wanted to delay the iran nuke program till he was out of office

trump through sanctions wants to end the project entirely


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Actually it wasn't their money at all.  It was the money belonging to Iranian Freedom Lovers.

And President Trump has made it clear that nuclear weaponry by Iran will not be acceptable.

IMHO, the Iranian mullahs should renounce Evil and start negotiating


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


And it rightfully belonged to terrorism victims who have sued the iranian theocracy


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It certainly belongs to terror victims before it belongs to the terror organizations.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 8, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


The”bad guys” I referenced are Terrorists and not your simple ass self absorbed self.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Do you think the president of the united states can unilaterally, without consulting congress, run around the world and assassinate any or all, the different Nation's govt bad guys, without an imminent threat, and that is okay?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 8, 2020)

Trump often makes it sound like the United States cut a check to Iran as part of the Iran nuclear deal, formally known as the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA). He also always uses too high an estimate, $150 billion, for the assets involved.

But this was always Iran’s money. Iran had billions of dollars frozen in foreign banks around the globe because of international sanctions over its nuclear program. The Treasury Department estimated that once Iran fulfilled other obligations, it would have about $55 billion left. The Central Bank of Iran said the number was actually $32 billion.

As for the $1.8 billion (actually, $1.7 billion), this was related to the settlement of a decades-old claim between the two countries, not the Iran nuclear agreement. An initial payment of $400 million was handed over on Jan. 17, 2016, the day after Iran released four American detainees, including Washington Post correspondent Jason Rezaian.

All money is fungible, but Trump is stretching the factual evidence to blame the missiles on the deal negotiated by the Obama administration.* Experts say such a claim is far-fetched and that actual intelligence tying Iran deal monies directly to the missiles is highly unlikely. *The White House did not respond to a request for evidence.

*“There’s no way to corroborate that,”* said Karim Sadjadpour, an Iran policy analyst at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace. “It’s such an obviously unprovable claim I’m surprised it wasn’t excised.”

The guy will just throw out a lie and these damn stinking Trump Humpers just eat it up.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 8, 2020)

*Trump is still obsessed with Barack Obama*. For whatever combination of reasons, Trump has long been obsessed with President Barack Obama and comparisons anyone might make between the two men. Perhaps this is because Obama embodies just about every personal virtue in which Trump is lacking; more likely it’s the fact that Obama enjoys a level of respect and admiration at home and around the world that Trump knows he will never come close to achieving. 

While other, less petty presidents would refrain at moments like this from taking bogus potshots at their predecessors, Trump simply cannot resist the opportunity to blame what happens on his watch on Obama. “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” he said. “The very defective [Iran nuclear agreement] expires shortly anyway, and gives Iran a clear and quick path to nuclear breakout.” None of those things is true.


----------



## BWK (Jan 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> 
> President Trump took direct aim at former President Barack Obama on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.
> 
> “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” Trump said from the White House, referring to settlement money the U.S. paid to Iran in 2016...


Trump cant even prove an eminent threat as of yet. His highest military brass is covering it up. Even Mike Lee was stunned. And you're going to believe this Trump lying pos? Where's the proof of that?  It doesn't exist DA. 

Nicolle Wallace astonished after GOP Senator breaks from Trump 'zombies,' criticizes Iran briefing  This thread is hilarious.


----------



## BWK (Jan 8, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> *Trump is still obsessed with Barack Obama*. For whatever combination of reasons, Trump has long been obsessed with President Barack Obama and comparisons anyone might make between the two men. Perhaps this is because Obama embodies just about every personal virtue in which Trump is lacking; more likely it’s the fact that Obama enjoys a level of respect and admiration at home and around the world that Trump knows he will never come close to achieving.
> 
> While other, less petty presidents would refrain at moments like this from taking bogus potshots at their predecessors, Trump simply cannot resist the opportunity to blame what happens on his watch on Obama. “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” he said. “The very defective [Iran nuclear agreement] expires shortly anyway, and gives Iran a clear and quick path to nuclear breakout.” None of those things is true.


Trump knows Obama isn't a pussy like he is, didn't sit around on his ass like Trump does lying every day, cared about this country where Trump could give two shits about it because hes too worried about his own pocket, and Trump's just a thug in a suit.


----------



## BWK (Jan 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


WTF does that have to do with the price of apples? Trump abandoned the Iran deal, not Iran. Pretend you can carry on this debate above the IQ of a retard.


----------



## BWK (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > George Elder said:
> ...


He doesn't. He's just tossing out whatever to put it on someone else. "They said." This is a typical zombie Trump supporter out in the field grazing like a Sheep quoting something he read from whoever. They are brain dead. They are incapable of thinking for themselves.


----------



## bullwinkle (Jan 8, 2020)

Wow, Mac, he sure picked a piss poor way of going about it.  Pull the rug out so Iran can now produce nukes in the open since no agreement or inspectors are now part of the program.  This is definitely one of those times you can compare Trump's plan to screwing to save virginity.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

bullwinkle said:


> Wow, Mac, he sure picked a piss poor way of going about it.  Pull the rug out so Iran can now produce nukes in the open since no agreement or inspectors are now part of the program.  This is definitely one of those times you can compare Trump's plan to screwing to save virginity.



Apparently you missed the part where President Trump told Iran that they cannot have nukes, period.   This will not stand.

BTW, President Trump has also stated that he is open to negotiate a deal with the Mullahs.

Lastly, if the Iranian Regime were to develop nukes in 2020, that could make it more difficult in 2021, if America gets a leftist regime that wants to send them pallets of cash to their tarmac next year.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




There was an imminent threat.   President Trump reported that Soleimani commanded the mission to whack the American contractor.

Someone, who BTW, is a lot more decent individual than old Qassem.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Each book is above Trumps grade level


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

Guess what?

The money did not go for missiles
Iran had the missiles BEFORE the Disarmament Agreement


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Guess what?
> 
> The money did not go for missiles
> Iran had the missiles BEFORE the Disarmament Agreement




So you are saying they never disarmed, even though they got pallets of cash to disarm?

Great Agreement?


----------



## skye (Jan 8, 2020)

Why isn't Hussein Barack in jail yet?

If he is not a traitor, then NOBODY is!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 8, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> 
> President Trump took direct aim at former President Barack Obama on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.
> 
> “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” Trump said from the White House, referring to settlement money the U.S. paid to Iran in 2016...


Whose money was it?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Arrest Obama now! I watch his daughters haha


----------



## liarintheWH (Jan 8, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what?
> ...



Let’s see how rightwinger spins out of this. 

lol


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> ...




It was the money of the Iranian people, not the Mullahs that terrorize them.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Why didn't we just invade Iran 18 years ago then??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 9, 2020)

bullwinkle said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> ...


Are you purposely this stupid??


----------



## Kosh (Jan 9, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Oh that tired old debunked far left narrative!

Go ahead and tells why the far left thinks about that?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> What is the matter with the Trump Foreign Policy now?
> We didn't lose one man in last night's attack.  And we were able to dispatch some of the worst Evildoers in Human History.



Once you understand Hate-America-First Marxist Dont-Think, the answer is apparent:
_Because._...We didn't lose one man in last night's attack.  And we were able to dispatch some of the worst Evildoers in Human History.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jan 9, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Oh that tired old debunked far left narrative!
> Go ahead and tells why the far left thinks about that?


Because....


----------



## bullwinkle (Jan 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Apparently you missed the part where President Trump told Iran that they cannot have nukes, period. This will not stand.


Nah,  heard that Trump said Iran cannot have Nukes.  As I recall, he also told Kim Jong Un the same thing.  The trick is to get the other side to agree.  But we already had an agreement for exactly that with Iran and Trump pulled out of that agreement, along with manyparts of the American Constitution.  
Typical Trump..by his actions he makes possible the opposite of his threats.  Somehow it's like he creates chaos just so he can pretend to resolve chaos and it always backfires on him 



Polishprince said:


> Lastly, if the Iranian Regime were to develop nukes in 2020, that could make it more difficult in 2021, if America gets a leftist regime that wants to send them pallets of cash to their tarmac next year.



Don't go stupid on us my prince, most Americans with a brain are not fooled by that old lie anymore.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 9, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


So Iran wasn't a clear and present danger 18 years ago but Iraq was??

How??

Why do you dic suckers get so triggered when your delusions get met with reality??


----------



## Kosh (Jan 9, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



So you do not have an answer do you?

You just want to run the standard debunked far left religious dogma!

I guess now history for the far left starts in 2016!


----------



## sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

> The nuclear agreement included China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, the United States and the European Union, so Obama didn’t carry out any part of it on his own. *The deal did lift some sanctions, which lifted a freeze on Iran’s assets that were held largely in foreign, not U.S., banks. And, to be clear, the money that was unfrozen belonged to Iran*. It had only been made inaccessible by sanctions aimed at crippling the country’s nuclear program.



Trump is a _flaming _liar!

~S~


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 9, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Trump often makes it sound like the United States cut a check to Iran as part of the Iran nuclear deal, formally known as the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA). He also always uses too high an estimate, $150 billion, for the assets involved.
> 
> But this was always Iran’s money. Iran had billions of dollars frozen in foreign banks around the globe because of international sanctions over its nuclear program. The Treasury Department estimated that once Iran fulfilled other obligations, it would have about $55 billion left. The Central Bank of Iran said the number was actually $32 billion.
> 
> ...



You do know whenever you are copying & pasting text that is another person's work, you are supposed to provide a link to the source.  I mean, how hard can that be, brutha?


----------



## sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Trump misleadingly accused the Obama administration of paying for at least 20 Iranian missiles fired at US-occupied bases in Iraq
fat lying s*ck of wall street sh*t!

~S~


----------



## sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

that one can find in 5 seconds.....

apnews.com › ...

*AP FACT CHECK: Trump's mistold tale of Obama and Iran*



Aug 26, 2019 - ... by Iran, making his case with a frequently told and false story about the U.S. giving billions of dollars to Tehran. ... Look at what they did to John Kerry and to President Obama. ... Iran was allowed to get its money back.
www.factcheck.org › 2019/03 › obama-didnt-give-iran-150-billion-in...

*Obama Didn't Give Iran '150 Billion in Cash' - FactCheck.org*



Mar 1, 2019 - First of all, former President Barack Obama didn't give “150 billion in cash” to Iran. ... The deal did lift some sanctions, which lifted a freeze on Iran's assets that ... And, to be clear, the money that was unfrozen belonged to Iran.


----------



## sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

flat out lies....~S~


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 9, 2020)

sparky said:


> that one can find in 5 seconds.....
> 
> View attachment 299285apnews.com › ...
> 
> ...



Don't you think they know that, Sparky?  Of course they do.  They know their Dear Leader lied.  All that had been explained to them dozens if not hundreds of times.  It's also easy enough to tell why it is they find that acceptable.  It's acceptable because Trump truthfully represented their ardent desire to "Stick it to 'em."  And that's the definition of "truth" they have been running on since 2016.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 9, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Does it matter? That we would release that money to a country that we know is a major sponsor of terrorism was a huge blunder by the last administration and shows how incredibly naive those people were.



It was their money..  We really didn't have a legal reason to hold it.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 9, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Answer to what??

Yo goofy ass never answered the original question....

If Iran was so much of a threat -- why didn't we invade Iran??

McCain clearly thought they were a threat and he wanted to bomb bomb bomb bomb bomb Iran...….what do you dic suckers say about McCain now?? you hate him..call him a warmongering traitor....

Bush thought Iran was part of the Axis of Evil....he definitely would have invaded Iran but he thought Iraq would have been more of a cake walk...what do you dic suckers say about Bush now?? Oh yea, yall pretend he never existed...

But here your dumb ass is -- 20 years later -- using the same tired ass excuses as McCain and Bush.....because your are Neo-cons...that is what you do..no amount of trying to rebrand will change that....


----------



## Kosh (Jan 9, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



You asked the questions and I asked you to give us the answer according to the far left!

But you wanted the warmonger Hilary instead..


----------



## sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> Trump truthfully represented their ardent desire to "Stick it to 'em."



even should one subscribe to that, what's Trump _got_?

One high ranking terrorist , big _whoop
_
the potential_ 'stick it' _looks more like all our service men & women placed in harms way

~S~


----------



## August West (Jan 9, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> George Elder said:
> 
> 
> > *How can anyone believe a single word Trump says? I think he went over the 10,000 lie mark last month, but the long and short of it is that he is not to be trusted. Here is a simple test for a simple Con-dumb mind. Prove Obama paid for those missiles or STFU. *
> ...


Cultists would prefer that we just stole their money that we`ve been sitting on for a long time. It wouldn`t be much different than the president robbing his own Foundation which he recently was fined for or robbing 4,000 suckers at Trump U. Not only do they approve of Trump`s criminal behavior they want to be just like him, following in the footsteps of Orange Jesus.


----------



## sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Trumps got a LOT of moxie to imagine he can tell straight faced LIES to the American public from the WH podium

he's an absolute disgrace to the oval office

~S~


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 9, 2020)

sparky said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > Trump truthfully represented their ardent desire to "Stick it to 'em."
> ...



In this case - U.S. forces attacked by missiles paid for by $150bn handed to Iran by the Obama administration - the 'em in "Stick it to 'em" represents the Obama administration and its supporters.  You know, the administration headed by a black man that made Trumpletons suffer for eight years under that terrible, horrible ignominy.

Also, had any of the U.S. generals pursued the national interest as ruthlessly, and with such diplomatic and battlefield skills as did Gen. Soleimani, Trumpletons would erect shrines in his name.

Of course, we know the Pentagon placed Soleimani on the list of potential targets as an extremist option.  Trump initially declined, and only after the storming of the U.S. embassy reception hall picked it, days later, and the Pentagon goofs were aghast about it.  That necessitated them to come up with the "imminent attack" rationale, which was a brazen and obvious lie from the get-go.  The result of that imbecility is, of course, putting "our service men & women [...] in harms way."  Also, the fight against the remnants of Daesh is now off, Iraqis realigned with Iran, Iranians aligned behind the mullahs, and the U.S. on the brink of being thrown out of Iraq, again.  That is to say, it's an all-around foreign policy disaster - as anyone with a lick of insight into the dynamics of the region could have predicted.  Trumpletons, of course, couldn't be giddier.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 9, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Trump often makes it sound like the United States cut a check to Iran as part of the Iran nuclear deal, formally known as the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA). He also always uses too high an estimate, $150 billion, for the assets involved.
> ...



My bad Old E, I thought there was a link in it.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 9, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> So, theft is totally legal. Totally cool.


The money was frozen, not stolen. Do you know the difference between the two words?
Can you find someone who does to explain the difference to you?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 9, 2020)

August West said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > George Elder said:
> ...



Not being a 'Cultist', I know that the was money was theirs to begin with, and Obama was merely returning it.

not really the point.


The point is, there is a high probability those funds were used to purchase missiles, such as the ones used in the recent attack.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 9, 2020)

The point is the implication Iran would not have had the missiles for yesterday's strike were it not for President Obama giving the money back.

That, of course, is perfectly ludicrous.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 9, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> The point is the implication Iran would not have had the missiles for yesterday's strike were it not for President Obama giving the money back.
> 
> That, of course, is perfectly ludicrous.





Olde Europe said:


> That, of course, is perfectly ludicrous.



ya think they used 


?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 9, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what?
> ...



They were allowed to keep their missiles, not their nukes
Conventional ordnance was allowed


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 9, 2020)

The missiles that hit the US base were midrange missiles which they had for decades before the Nuclear Deal


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 9, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> In this case - U.S. forces attacked by missiles paid for by $150bn handed to Iran by the Obama administration - the 'em in "Stick it to 'em" represents the Obama administration and its supporters. You know, the administration headed by a black man that made Trumpletons suffer for eight years under that terrible, horrible ignominy.


At least Iran's hopes and prospects flourished while Barry Obama was in office.




> Also, had any of the U.S. generals pursued the national interest as ruthlessly, and with such diplomatic and battlefield skills as did Gen. Soleimani, Trumpletons would erect shrines in his name.


This is just idiotic on so many levels. Soleimanii was not a diplomat  He was a brutal butcher who drilled holes in the legs of little children for his own amusement, for example. I Saw Qasem Soleimani's Brand of Evil Firsthand — It's Worse Than You Could Possibly Imagine
This is the man who you extol and praise. Got any good words for the generals of the Third Reich?
This makes you a monster too. Congratulations!

Soleimani's sole purpose was directing Iran's global terrorist network and he was personally sanctioned by the UN and the EU.




> Of course, we know the Pentagon placed Soleimani on the list of potential targets as an extremist option.


There it is again.... a defense of Qasem Soleimani as if he was just a very good soldier marked for death
by "extremists" in the Pentagon without any hint at all of the sort of violence and sadism Soleimani dealt in as Iran's top terrorist. It turns my stomach.
Now would be a good time to read my citation again, if you indeed bothered before.



> Trump initially declined, and only after the storming of the U.S. embassy reception hall picked it, days later, and the Pentagon goofs were aghast about it. That necessitated them to come up with the "imminent attack" rationale, which was a brazen and obvious lie from the get-go.


This is 100% projection and a product of your bias and obvious admiration for the butcher Qasem Soleimani.
If you have any proof at all of your claim you should post it but of course you cannot. Feel free to fuck off!



> The result of that imbecility is, of course, putting "our service men & women [...] in harms way." Also, the fight against the remnants of Daesh is now off, Iraqis realigned with Iran, Iranians aligned behind the mullahs, and the U.S. on the brink of being thrown out of Iraq, again. That is to say, it's an all-around foreign policy disaster - as anyone with a lick of insight into the dynamics of the region could have predicted. Trumpletons, of course, couldn't be giddier.


If you had a drone at the start of WWII and could take out Hitler saving tens of thousands of lives, would you do it?
Or would you not, worried about the sort of political blow back such an action would cause thereby consigning millions to death eventually?

Of course I'm sure *you* wouldn't pull that trigger if you thought it would please Trump supporters.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 9, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> The missiles that hit the US base were midrange missiles which they had for decades before the Nuclear Deal



The missiles used are rumored to have been the Shahab and the Quiam.  Both short range missiles (350 to 750 km) are being produced by Iran since the 1990s, or 2010, respectively.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 9, 2020)

You can bet your ass that this would never have happened on Oliver North's watch!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 9, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > So, theft is totally legal. Totally cool.
> ...



The context of the discussion, in which you purposely cropped out, a discussion you were no part of originally, was that it was permissible to keep Iran's money indefinitely because they are deemed a terrorist state by the powers that be. Do you have an impairment of some sort that stifles reading comprehension?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 9, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> The context of the discussion, in which you purposely cropped out, a discussion you were no part of originally, was that it was permissible to keep Iran's money indefinitely because they are deemed a terrorist state by the powers that be. Do you have an impairment of some sort that stifles reading comprehension?


Iran's assets were frozen after Iran seized the American embassy, in opposition to all legal and diplomatic conventions of the civilized world (maybe something you missed) and other outrageous behavior.
Why are you telling me what I already know but you don't?

That money was not stolen ("theft" as you so stupidly called it) and freezing assets is a common tool in any enterprise
when legal authority steps in and withholds assets to criminal entities (the Mafia or drug cartels, for instance). until restitution can be paid or the law breakers are legally dealt with and such money is properly disposed of.

You must be especially stupid, you are, incidentally, acting like I don't know what's going on but you do.

To call Iran's frozen assets "theft" shows a total ignorance of the whole matter. Get a clue, asshole. Iranian frozen assets - Wikipedia


----------



## TheShockJock (Jan 9, 2020)

Trump recounted some of Iran's bad behavior, noting that its "hostilities substantially increased after the foolish Iran nuclear deal was signed in 2013, and they were given $150 billion -- not to mention $1.8 billion in cash."


https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/obama-iran-terrorism/

Trump: 'Iran Went on a Terror Spree Funded by the Money From the Deal' With Obama


----------



## dudmuck (Jan 9, 2020)

TheShockJock said:


> Trump recounted some of Iran's bad behavior, noting that its "hostilities substantially increased after the foolish Iran nuclear deal was signed in 2013, and they were given $150 billion -- not to mention $1.8 billion in cash."
> 
> 
> https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/obama-iran-terrorism/
> ...





TheShockJock said:


> Trump recounted some of Iran's bad behavior, noting that its "hostilities substantially increased after the foolish Iran nuclear deal was signed in 2013, and they were given $150 billion -- not to mention $1.8 billion in cash."
> 
> 
> https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/obama-iran-terrorism/
> ...


Who bunch of unsubstantiated claims there...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 9, 2020)

Pulling women’s fingernails out so they can’t scratch you while you rape them  and maiming children with drills is not terrorists work but rather sadistic work of mentally ill perverts  YET liberals weep over their demise.


----------



## bullwinkle (Jan 9, 2020)

sparky said:


> Trumps got a LOT of moxie to imagine he can tell straight faced LIES to the American public from the WH podium


Don'cha just love that sing-song voice and side-to-side motion he uses when he reads a teleprompter.  Makes you think Trump is as sincere as the Serpent in the Garden of Eden as he lies about 'imminence".
Then there's those poor people standing behind him with the darting eyes trying to go invisible...


----------



## sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Pulling women’s fingernails out so they can’t scratch you while you rape them and maiming children with drills is not terrorists work but rather sadistic work of mentally ill perverts YET liberals weep over their demise.



This rocks got more than it's share buckko....so you'd best have a BIG cryin' towel

More i'll weep over our fine service men and women Trump needlessly is endangering for his own ego

~S~


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 9, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



Iran sued, and the court ruled that the money was to be unfrozen. I am sure that the court order read, "Unfreeze Iran's money, so that they can buy missiles to use against US air bases. Next time, just eliminate the middleman, and give Iran the weapons for free, like Reagan did for Afghanistan".


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 10, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Does that mean we can arrest Obama for treason??
> 
> Reagan may have dodged a bullet -- but at least we can take down Obama!!
> 
> ...



Well, how about the fact that is a bald-faced lie?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 10, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Valerie Jarrett!



What about her?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 10, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The missiles that hit the US base were midrange missiles which they had for decades before the Nuclear Deal
> ...



Look up the definition of the word "fungible".  Ted Cruz did a good explanation of it during an interview today.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The money was frozen, not stolen. Do you know the difference between the two words?
> Can you find someone who does to explain the difference to you?



Point was, it was there money, not ours.   Some of that money had been "Frozen" since the 1970's.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 10, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Iran's assets were frozen after Iran seized the American embassy, in opposition to all legal and diplomatic conventions of the civilized world (maybe something you missed) and other outrageous behavior.
> Why are you telling me what I already know but you don't?



Okay.  Iran released the hostages, their assets should have been returned.  



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> That money was not stolen ("theft" as you so stupidly called it) and freezing assets is a common tool in any enterprise
> when legal authority steps in and withholds assets to criminal entities (the Mafia or drug cartels, for instance). until restitution can be paid or the law breakers are legally dealt with and such money is properly disposed of.
> 
> You must be especially stupid, you are, incidentally, acting like I don't know what's going on but you do.
> ...



Okay, here's the problem.  Iran threw out the Shah.  We should have returned their assets at that point.  We didn't.  Then they took our people hostage because they had a reasonable fear that we were plotting to put the Shah back into power when we let him into the US for Cancer Treatment.  (Again, this is what we did in 1953 the last time they overthrew him.) 

We froze their assets...  When the Shah died and they let the hostages go, we didn't return their assets.  We insisted other countries freeze up assets because we didn't like them building weapons to defend themselves.  

Then they signed an agreement to not build those weapons if we unfroze their assets... which is what Obama did.


----------



## sparky (Jan 10, 2020)

Trump's over the top with this lie

~S~


----------



## sparky (Jan 10, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Then they signed an agreement to not build those weapons if we unfroze their assets... which is what Obama did.



and Trump un-did

~S~


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > The context of the discussion, in which you purposely cropped out, a discussion you were no part of originally, was that it was permissible to keep Iran's money indefinitely because they are deemed a terrorist state by the powers that be. Do you have an impairment of some sort that stifles reading comprehension?
> ...


Iran paid for military equipment that was not delivered and the money was not returned. 

Call it what you want


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 10, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Iran paid for military equipment that was not delivered and the money was not returned.
> 
> Call it what you want


I call it the Iranians kidnapping our embassy people and holding them hostage.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 10, 2020)

sparky said:


> Trump's over the top with this lie
> 
> ~S~



Trump Humpers don't care, they will just keep repeating the same lie.  Trump gets alot of the lies from trash like Hannity and Limpbaugh.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie Jarrett!
> ...


She was obummer’s right hand man. Iranian.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 10, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



First part true.

Second, a bald-faced lie. She is no more Iranian than John McCain was Panamanian, or Mitt Romney's father was a Mexican.

Educate yourself, dumbass!

I didn't like her one bit, but will not lie about her either.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




Dumbasss libtard. She was born in Shiraz Iran.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 10, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Yeah, to AMERICAN parents. Shit for brains! She also lived in London. Does the make her a Brit also?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 10, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You are trying to rationalize your opinion to a true believer Cult member. Best of luck.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 10, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


She was born in Iran. Why were her parents in Iran dumbass?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 10, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Why don'y you find out for yourself instead of lying about something you apparently know nothing about.


Bowman was her maiden name.  Doesn't that sound like a Persian name to you?

"Bowman was born in Iran and spent much of her childhood traveling abroad, as her father was a physician who assisted developing countries in establishing health care systems. In 1963 her family settled in Chicago. (Bowman’s grandfather Robert Taylor was the first African American head of the Chicago Housing Authority.) She later attended Stanford University (A.B., 1978) and the University of Michigan Law School (J.D., 1981). In 1983 she married William Robert Jarrett, a physician; the couple divorced in 1988."

If there is one thing I hate is stupid people who lie out of ignorance. That would be you!


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I feel honored.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2020)

So why don’t African Americans simply say they are Americans. Why is Jarret known as an Iranian American. Do Americans born in Britain call themselves British Americans?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



You should be ashamed, dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> So why don’t African Americans simply say they are Americans. Why is Jarret known as an Iranian American. Do Americans born in Britain call themselves British Americans?



Where is Jarrett known as as Iranian American?  Is that something you made up to justify your stupidity?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 11, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Iran paid for military equipment that was not delivered and the money was not returned.
> ...



When they were released, the money should have been returned. That's what we agreed to.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > So why don’t African Americans simply say they are Americans. Why is Jarret known as an Iranian American. Do Americans born in Britain call themselves British Americans?
> ...



right here asshole. 

Valerie Jarrett - Wikipedia


Are you saying she isn’t Iranian American. Show be or display your raw dumbassed stupidity


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Who wrote that? It obviously was another dumbass like you. Was John McCain a Panamanian-American?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > George Elder said:
> ...


The principles of basic math eludes you I see


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 11, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> 
> President Trump took direct aim at former President Barack Obama on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.
> 
> “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” Trump said from the White House, referring to settlement money the U.S. paid to Iran in 2016...


 Hands off Iran. All this crap is based on garbage propaganda that Obama gave nukes to Iran with that deal. Absolutely ridiculous another on its face garbage scandal. Totally imaginary. Trump is ruining our reputation around the world with his idiocy and so are you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 11, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Trump is ruining our reputation around the world with his idiocy



No he is ruining the reputation of those who think like you.

Obama
Leftist apologists 
Progressives
SJW's 
Etc...

That's why we are witnessing a global uprising of populists. The dealer has turned the last card and your bluff has been called.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Why do we have African Americans do ya think?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> How does anyone know where the money was spent? It could just as easily be spent on feeding the hungry.


 Because you can only feed the hungry with food bought with a pallet full of freshly minted Swiss Francs and EU currency, right? 
You are such a stupid fool.



> Obama offered Iran a path back to solvency. Stop your military escalation, abandon your nuclear program and we will give you back your own money and reduce sanctions


And has Iran abandoned their military ambitions and nuclear program? Iran rolling back nuclear curbs under pact now abandoned by Washington
Supposedly Iran was still abiding with the deal cut with European powers but we see this is not so. 



> Iran WAS complying with that deal as affirmed by not only Russia, China, UK, France, Germany......but also US inspectors
> 
> Trump botched the deal and has brought us to the brink of conflict


Do some homework and you will find out that the Obama deal was filled with holes as far as inspection goes. U.S., others agreed 'secret' exemptions for Iran after nuclear deal: think tank

Your knee jerk idiotic opinions are so typical of the left, so willing to take Iran's side in any matter.
Trust the killers....attack those opposing them. You are scum!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Keep deflecting!  It makes you look all the more stupid!


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Not a person on the planet looks more stupid than you do.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Still deflecting. When are you going to get around to actually answering my posts?

Was John McCain a Panamanian?  Was he a Panamanian-American?


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Why don’t ewe answer mine stupid?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I asked first, you female sheep loving hypocrite!


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Ewe r stupid. Very stupid


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Does Trump have a receipt?



Obammy is mad that Iran didn't update their guidance systems like he told them too...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> LOL
> 
> You can fit the Trump Presidential Library into a suitcase



Is it true that the Obama presidential library is in a gay bath house?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



At least I know John McCain was not Panamanian.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 11, 2020)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Ewe are very very stupid.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 12, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is ruining our reputation around the world with his idiocy
> ...


That's over, people are getting past that now. But thanks for the depression it's always good for that.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 12, 2020)

Scamp said:


> Trump: Iran missiles fired at US were paid for with money released by Obama administration
> 
> President Trump took direct aim at former President Barack Obama on Wednesday, blaming the last administration for giving Iran money that he claimed was then used by Tehran to pay for missiles that were aimed at U.S. troops in Iraq.
> 
> “The missiles fired last night at us and our allies were paid for with the funds made available by the last administration,” Trump said from the White House, referring to settlement money the U.S. paid to Iran in 2016...



That conspiracy theory bullshit has been thoroughly debunked.  President Obama simply released Iran's own money which had been previously frozen.  I repeat - it was Iran's money!  Iran's money!

Also...

*The jet crash in Iran has an eerie historical parallel: The U.S. accidentally downed an Iranian jet in 1988.*


----------

